# Dodge 2004 SLT Quad 4x4 4.7 Oil Leak



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

Truck is a quad cab with 71k miles

I have the 7.5 fisher plow 3 plug.
Up to what year will the under carriage, wiring and etc fit for a Dodge Pick Up?

I have a 2004 Dodge ram Slt 1500 4x4. Looks like my oil pan is leaking/weeping.
Its been dripping in the driveway and I took it to 2 local shops and they both said yes its leaking. The pan is bubbled with rust and I'm going to try to do a temporary patch tomorrow with some liquid steel made by Devcon.

I know people tried JB Weld but I have used this stuff on Black stack pipe the main Stack in your house and also holes in mufflers. Machinist use it if they need to plug a hole and then re-drill. Again this is just a temporary fix until one of those shops can fix it.

The 2 shops I went to are going to call me Monday with a price to replace with a new one.

*I have read and searched the net and have gotten so many variations of removal don't know what procedure to believe. Just need to know to compare what the 2 shops will tell me Monday.*

Can someone chime in on what has to be done to replace the oil pan.
Maybe a price if you had yours replaced.

I did have the truck to the dealer last year because I thought the rear main was leaking and they charged me $128.00 to tell me no its not leaking. I'm pissed they did not notice the oil pan rust and now the truck is out of warranty.

I will post back on what its going to cost me and if they will tell me what has to be removed to replace the oil pan.

thanks


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Dodge 2004 SLT Quad 4x4 4.7 Oil Leak*

To all who is interested in the rusted oil pan saga

I took the truck to the shop. I was told around $750.00 includes new pan from chrysler and the gasket the pan was $165.00 and the gasket $65.00 $230 in parts and 3.9 hours for labor.

Total $750.00 approximate. Hope to get back in a few days. I.m going to ask and look to see what he actually had to remove to replace the pan.

I will post back with what I can find out.


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

Well just got the truck back $886.00 later. Also included new oil and a new Transmission pan they called late yesterday and told me I should have that changed. I said ok. The tranny pan was $52.00 plus the extra labor and tranny fluid. I guess I had no other choice. I asked what they did to get the pan out and he told me they lowered the 4x4 transfer to get the pan to move back and drop down. Did not have to remove the axles just lower the 4x4 case. They called to let me know the tranny pan was on its way out. I did notice that when I was under the truck trying to patch the oil pan..

I guess I have to be happy to have the truck back.

Oil Pan $165.00 oem
Gasket $64
Tranny pan $50.75 oem
Gasket $10.00
Oil $30.00

About $310.00 in parts and the rest labor.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That sounds about right, but still a lot of $$. PITA job that can be.


----------

